# surviving parvo



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

I posted a couple weeks ago saying my puppy was sick, and thank god i brought her to the vet because she had parvo! the vet did everything he could and got her through it. She started drinking on her own, then a couple days after that she started eating and holding it down. she was at the vet for about a week, when i got her back she was extremely skinny and weak. Ive had her back for about a week now, she is slowley putting on weight my family keeps calling her skeletor lol. She was pooping solid and then i changed her food to pedegree wet food(she wont eat dry food anymore) now she is pooping goupy again and there is a small amount of blood. I just want her to be back to her normal self wanting to play and annoying me lol. all she does is eat drink poop pee and then go back to sleep and she will sleep for about an hour at a time, i need some cheering up i just want to know if she will ever be back to the way she was and if so when!?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After Parvo it take a long time for them to snap out of it. I would put her on a bland diet for a few weeks like rice and hamburger or chicken. Her intestines need time get back to normal and probiotics will really help. Check out this website it is the best for treating dogs that have parvo but also on how to help them recover from it.
Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1

I would not feed the canned food because the kind you were getting is not the best quality and no wonder the poor thing got the runs. The appetite will come back as time goes on with your puppy.

Some dogs recover fully and some are never the same, I hope your pup can fully recover!


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

so im basically making it harder for her if not worse, cause if been feeding her large doses like twice a day(usually she only eats once a day) and ive been feeding her regular dog food that article says its best to feed them chicken, or beef. pretty much anything but regular dog food. i feel so bad, my puppy can barley stand up on her own still and she has been out of the vet for a week. and she will not play at all she just wants to lay there and if she is uncomfortable she struggles so much to move around and get comfortable. im like stressing even more now, what probiotics are good for her?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Make up the brown rice and hamburger diet for her and put her organic yogurt. She will love this stuff all dogs do it is great for getting her stomach back to normal. ( Buy the plain flavor). Let her plenty of rest and lots of fluids.

Matayha one of my dogs is the soul survivor of parvo that a rescue batch of puppies I had got. The ywere doing fine until my sister brought home another rescue. Matayha is going to be 8yrs old this coming yr. 

With lots of love and some bland food your pup will be back on track.


----------



## Friend (Nov 5, 2009)

You may also try adding Pedialyte to her water for the electrolytes for your pup if she's still having diarrhea. etc.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I saved a dog with parvo and it does take them quite sometime to come out of it. Listen to these guys and Im sure she will be fine. Give her lots of love and affection


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How's your pup doing?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

He survived quite nicely it was my roommate at the times dog. He was actually lab and after night up being up with him all night and force feeding water cause they wouldnt take him to the vet he recovered completely.


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

My puppy is doing so much better putting her weight back on slowley I actually posted earlier today on how much better she is doing I seen her sisters today and they were so much bigger than she is and I got upset cause she is so small but I was told she will start growing once she starts feeling a little better and puts some weight on I can't wait i want her to be able to come up and down stairs on her own and be able to play rough with her I guess I just gotta be patient it's just been such a long past two months I can't wait


----------

